# Driver & Fairway Wood info



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I hope posting this pic file is okay for the mods & people here.

The reason why I posted this info pic is, I am thinking of getting myself a PING RAPTURE this year becoz of its club head size @ 229 cc.

What do you think?


----------

